# Layover at PDX



## George (May 24, 2016)

I will be connecting to the CS from the EB in PDX. Any suggestions how I can spend the approx. 3 hours? Thanks.


----------



## BCL (May 24, 2016)

Haven't used the station (except stopped on the train). Not sure, but this showed up on the map.

http://www.lansugarden.org


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2016)

I find it best to plan for the worst and hope for the best in case the train I'm on is running late.

In other words, I plan for a train to be late at the end of it's route.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 24, 2016)

If you are late into Portland, the Metro Lounge, while small, is a very nice place to leave your bags, use a clean restroom and have some refreshments. The attendant is first rate!

If you have time I'd recommend visiting one of the many fine Brew Pubs and have some Lunch, then just walk around downtown taking in the City of Roses.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 24, 2016)

BCL said:


> Haven't used the station (except stopped on the train). Not sure, but this showed up on the map.
> 
> http://www.lansugarden.org


I have been to the Chinese Garden and it is exquisite! Close to the station, very different from any Japanese gardens you might have seen. Great place to spend an hour or two. Check out the Things to Do and the teahouse (light meals and snacks). And yes, Portland's brew pubs are also wonderful and a good place to catch lunch with a great beer.


----------



## Kami (May 25, 2016)

Lan Su is really gorgeous! I love their teahouse! But pdx is a geeky city so if you're a geek (I am!), I suggest Ground Kontrol (right around the corner from lan su, maybe two blocks), which is an awesome arcade with pinball upstairs, a great snack bar, and after 5pm they serve alcohol and often have live music. I love that place!

We have awesome public transportation here, and tons of fun things to do


----------



## fairviewroad (May 25, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> If you are late into Portland, the Metro Lounge, while small, is a very nice place to leave your bags, use a clean restroom and have some refreshments. The attendant is first rate!
> 
> If you have time I'd recommend visiting one of the many fine Brew Pubs and have some Lunch, then just walk around downtown taking in the City of Roses.


Note: the Metro Lounge is open only to sleeping car and Business Class passengers.

If you're into rail transit you could hop on a light rail train outside the station and ride around a bit. But I wouldn't stray too far, since the light rail system is prone to delays, particularly in the downtown area. But the $2.50 pass is good for 2 1/2 hours so that's a cheap way to do a quickie there-and-back ride. But again, that layover will be over before you know it.


----------



## tonys96 (May 25, 2016)

When I did this a few years back, we walked around the pretty lot where the station is located, took pix, and moseyed down to a local bodega for snacks for the rest of the trip. Beautiful walking area! And we had about an hour and a half, cause the CS was just a little late.


----------



## BCL (May 25, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > If you are late into Portland, the Metro Lounge, while small, is a very nice place to leave your bags, use a clean restroom and have some refreshments. The attendant is first rate!
> ...


Or Select Plus/Executive members, as well as pass holders. My level has been downgraded, but I did get two passes.


----------



## pennyk (May 25, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> If you are late into Portland, the Metro Lounge, while small, is a very nice place to leave your bags, use a clean restroom and have some refreshments.


Jim, do you (or anyone else) know if currently there is space in the Portland Metro Lounge to store luggage. I will be there in July with a group, and it would be nice to store luggage for a few hours while riding the street car and possibly visiting a brewpub.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 25, 2016)

Yes Penny, there is a cloak room like space across from the Check-in desk where you can leave your luggage similar to the area in the WAS CA in Union Station, just not as big.


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2016)

Unlike CHI, it is not staffed but there is plenty of storage room there. It is only 5-7 feet across, but the room is maybe 20-30 feet long.


----------



## Lazy Z (May 25, 2016)

George said:


> I will be connecting to the CS from the EB in PDX. Any suggestions how I can spend the approx. 3 hours? Thanks.


What do you like to do? Can you walk pretty good?? If yes, you can leave the station and within a few blocks you will be at the water front area. It is a nice place to walk and enjoy the river. Bike rentals there, too. If you keep walking south, you can find the "smallest park" and take a selfie there. ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mill_Ends_Park) Voodoo donuts is close by (once again, a little bit of a walk, but worth it!). About one block south of the station, you can grab a light rail. Check out the schedule/map here: http://trimet.org/schedules/index.htm If you are comfortable with public transportation, it is really easy to use and also only costs $5 for all day (your 3 hours!!). There is a cool book store called Powell Books and the MAX goes near it. Also, a main hub is at Pioneer Square which a nice public place to hang out. There is a Starbucks there, too. Portland is an amazing city.  On our last trip, we found a very special "froyo" place. Really colorful and fun to see and the froyo was really good. http://www.tartberryinc.com/  Might be a fun place to go, since you would need to get on the MAX you will see lots of the lovely city. Also, a block from there is our favorite Portland burger place http://brunchboxpdx.com/) There is a Target near there, if you need to pick up last minute things, too. Portland has a lot of great food places, coffee places and great shopping. Wish I had 3 hours there! Hope this helps


----------



## tomfuller (May 26, 2016)

If you can walk pretty good, you can walk south and then west on Burnside to Powell's World of Books. (10th & Burnside). This is the "Alphabet District" The first one you will cross is Hoyt then Glisan down to Burnside. About 2 blocks south of Powell's is Kenny & Zuke's Jewish Deli. which is a great place for lunch


----------



## George (May 26, 2016)

Thanks to everyone.


----------

